# care package



## cursed

I am sending a package to a Finnish friend who is going through a tough time. If anyone would be so kind as to tell me if this is incorrect or not, I would be most grateful. 

Kiitos paljon for the card!
I osata te aari astuva alusta loppuun ankara aika joten I ajatus I lennättää te haluta kääriä paperiin. I halu että kaikki on astuva kummuta avulla te ja tokko te kaivata jokin haluta antaa we osata. 

Trying to say:
I know you are going through a tough time so I thought I would send you a care package. I wish that everything is going well with you and if you need anything please let me know. 

:I do not speak Finnish so I am very sorry if there are many mistakes...:


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello-

I have no idea what a care package is, but here's a suggestion for the rest:

[Kiitos paljon kortista=thanks for the card]
Tiedän että käyt nyt läpi vaikeaa vaihetta, joten ajattelin että lähetän sinulle "Care package"n. Toivon että kaikki menee sinulla hyvin ja jos tarviset joitain niin sano vain.

Perhaps some Finnish-speaker can say if it works.


----------



## cursed

jonquiliser said:


> Hello-
> 
> I have no idea what a care package is, but here's a suggestion for the rest:
> 
> [Kiitos paljon kortista=thanks for the card]
> Tiedän että käyt nyt läpi vaikeaa vaihetta, joten ajattelin että lähetän sinulle "Care package"n. Toivon että kaikki menee sinulla hyvin ja jos tarviset joitain niin sano vain.
> 
> Perhaps some Finnish-speaker can say if it works.


Thank you, its a package you send to someone who needs it!


----------



## Hakro

Jonquiliser, your translation sounds perfect.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hakro- I'm glad

Cursed- I'm afraid I'm still a little at a loss with the term _care package_. I don't of anything similar here. Maybe you could just use it in English; or otherwise describe it in other words? ("Here's package for you to help you through this" or something like that?)


----------



## Hakro

I agree about using the English term _care package_ as there's no direct Finnish equivalent for it.


----------



## emppu

jonquiliser said:


> Hello-
> 
> I have no idea what a care package is, but here's a suggestion for the rest:
> 
> [Kiitoksia paljon kortista=thanks a lot for the card]
> Tiedän, että käyt nyt läpi vaikeaa vaihetta, joten ajattelin, että lähetän sinulle "Care package"n avustuspaketin. Toivon, että kaikki menee sinulla hyvin, ja jos tarvitset joitain, niin sano vain.
> 
> Perhaps some Finnish-speaker can say if it works.


 

Tiedän sinulla olevan vaikeaa ja ajattelin lähettää sinulle avustuspaketin. Toivon, että sinulla on kaikki hyvin. Kerro minulle, jos tarvitset jotain.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

emppu said:


> Tiedän sinulla olevan vaikeaa ja ajattelin lähettää sinulle avustuspaketin. Toivon, että sinulla on kaikki hyvin. Kerro minulle, jos tarvitset jotain.


_Jotain_ is _jotakin_ in Finnish.


----------



## emppu

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Jotain_ is _jotakin_ in Finnish.


 
Jotakin = jotain in Finnish.


----------



## Lumienkeli

^ yeah, "jotain" and "jotakin" are both correct Finnish. I'd use *emppu*'s translation. It's sounds more idiomatic to mee.


----------

